# Hello there



## Sparkyboots (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi guys , great place you have here I'm just mooching around I've got the itch for a TT so reading all the info I can, leaning towards a mk1 225 because that's around my budget (2k) I'd love a 3.2 but I want one with no issues :lol: something I can use as a daily if I have to but also have fun in. The TT is one of those cars that I've always loved but never bought now is the time to scratch the itch


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF.
The 225 TT can be a wonderful car but if you want less issues there is another engine.  
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  the 3.2 can have big problems with there cam chains


----------



## Sparkyboots (Jan 2, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF.
> The 225 TT can be a wonderful car but if you want less issues there is another engine.
> Hoggy.


Do you mean the 3.2 ? Ideally that's what I'd love but I'm not sure the budget would stretch to a decent one


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes, no cam belt or turbo to worry about & 3.2 chains should last the life of the engine if oil/filter change history is full.
I would think the purchase price between 225 & 3.2 will be much the same.
DSG may be the weak link but no more expensive than a 225 clutch replacement.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sparkyboots (Jan 2, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes, no cam belt or turbo to worry about & 3.2 chains should last the life of the engine if oil/filter change history is full.
> I would think the purchase price between 225 & 3.2 will be much the same.
> DSG may be the weak link but no more expensive than a 225 clutch replacement.
> Hoggy.


If I could find a decent one for the right money I'd be very interested but so far they've been a bit suspect on maintenance or top money , obviously I'd prefer a manual but a well looked after dsg wouldn't be the worst thing in the world. These lockdown rules are a right pain though not sure whom I'm allowed to drive to see a car or not lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes, no cam belt or turbo to worry about & 3.2 chains should last the life of the engine if oil/filter change history is full.
> I would think the purchase price between 225 & 3.2 will be much the same.
> DSG may be the weak link but no more expensive than a 225 clutch replacement.
> Hoggy.


Be warned a lot of mk1 3.2s have been sold for parts as the cost of replacing the cam chains is more than the cars are worth


----------



## Sparkyboots (Jan 2, 2021)

3.2 v6 mk1 delivered today and wow it sounds amazing , ill sort out a full service definitely needs new brake discs probably a few other bits but decent condition considering I bought it blind :lol: im very happy


----------



## OTTTT (Jan 19, 2021)

Sparkyboots said:


> 3.2 v6 mk1 delivered today and wow it sounds amazing , ill sort out a full service definitely needs new brake discs probably a few other bits but decent condition considering I bought it blind :lol: im very happy


Well done, for £2k?


----------



## Sparkyboots (Jan 2, 2021)

OTTTT said:


> Sparkyboots said:
> 
> 
> > 3.2 v6 mk1 delivered today and wow it sounds amazing , ill sort out a full service definitely needs new brake discs probably a few other bits but decent condition considering I bought it blind :lol: im very happy
> ...


Are you my wife ? Yes dear all in including delivery for £2k, I know I didn't need another car but what an absolute bargain love I know you understand a good bargain. All good now you can stop checking up on me and not reading any further. [smiley=book2.gif]

If not my wife, the budget had to undergo some technical adjustments with the doofer being raised and the mcquirtha calibrated to suit allowing for V6 noises to flow under my right boot :lol:


----------

